# PL&S Guangzhou



## jstroming (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone going next week to ProLight & Sound Guangzhou?


----------



## jstroming (Apr 6, 2015)

Haha they already have a Shapeshifter clone on display in 2 different booths


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow that was fast!


----------



## jstroming (Apr 7, 2015)

Product very good for only 7000RMB or 1600USD! It doesn't have those LEDs in the back that light around the little honeycomb panels though. I told them they need to add that feature. Waiting on a demo of new product next week haha


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 11, 2015)

A frien of mine went looking to buy some B-eye style fixtures and it sounds like he has not been pleased with that he found so far.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 11, 2015)

Given how troublesome the rotating lens on the B-Eyes has been for the genuine Clay Paky units, I can't imagine how bad that feature on a direct from China unit would be.


----------



## jstroming (Apr 11, 2015)

I loved the B-Eye style fixtures they had on display, they only had the smaller version. The major surface issue I saw with it was a shaking issue that lasted a few seconds when the fixture was stopped after movement. Some kind of motor issue. The 3 major assemblers I spoke with all had the same issue, and they are looking into it. A few other sourcers I spoke with noticed the exact same issue. If/When they fix it (which they will) I'll be purchasing some of them for under the hood testing.


----------



## traxifisher (Dec 25, 2015)

we were there, perhaps you know longman stage lighting
http://www.longmanlight.com/exhibition/201545-8guangzhou-prolightsound-exhibition-49.html


----------

